# Towel Rack and Muggy Weld



## Janderso (Feb 6, 2021)

Has anyone worked with this low temp solder?
It’s pretty forgiving and easy to use.
My wife asked if I could make her a towel rack for two. Then I found out she needed a total of 3.
She asked me to leave it rustic. No problem.


----------



## ericc (Feb 6, 2021)

Is this brass?  Looks nice.  I like to use the Tix low temperature solder.  Zamak can be iffy, though.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 6, 2021)

It's nice when they like it rustic.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 6, 2021)

I've heard of that muggy stuff - supposedly great for fixing cast iron but I've never used it


----------



## Janderso (Feb 6, 2021)

They have made it easy with their line of products.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 6, 2021)

ericc said:


> Is this brass?  Looks nice.  I like to use the Tix low temperature solder.  Zamak can be iffy, though.


Yes,
Brass from McMaster. I bought several different pieces of bar stock in 3/4” and down.
My best score at a garage sale, brass sheet, .094” thick and approximately 36X24” for $30.
I priced it on McMaster, over $500.
Brass is crazy expensive. Mostly copper!


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 7, 2021)

I haven't used the low temp solder, but I recently used the SSF-6 product to braze the pins into
a pin spanner I made.  I worked well once I practiced on some scrap.  Only downside is that
it was a bit expensive.


----------

